

ITunes Match now available in beta - schlichtm
http://www.apple.com/icloud/features/

======
quiesce
“iTunes Match stores your complete music library in iCloud, allowing you to
enjoy your collection anywhere, anytime, on any iPhone, iPad, iPod touch, or
computer.

iTunes Match beta is currently available to developers in the United States.
Beta subscribers will receive iTunes Match service during the beta period plus
an additional 3 months for free with their 12 month paid subscription.

To get started with iTunes Match, download the current version of iOS 5 beta
and iTunes 10.5 beta 6.1 with iTunes Match. Once installed, choose Turn On
iTunes Match from the Store menu, and click "Subscribe for $24.99."

Please note that you must maintain a local backup of your iTunes library as
well as any music you add to iCloud. Apple will periodically reset your iCloud
library during the beta and it is critical that you backup your music
regularly. Some features and optimizations of iTunes Match will not be
available during the beta.” - e-mail from Apple

------
jmspring
Library size is limited to 25k songs. Which would mean I would have to go
through and sort which I'd want to be part of itunes match and which would
not. I'm already not fond of how bloated/integrated iTunes is.

I will stick with manual backups, spotify, and looking for a lighter weight
music manager.

